# 1st place for Patton!



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

He's becoming quite the disc dog, you know? We entered an event in New Castle, Indiana on Saturday/Sunday with my Fiancé and Jinks, and I am pretty proud of my (not so little) guy! My throwing was about the worst it's ever been and I was extremely embarrassed, especially compared to the 20+ pros that attended, but it was a great learning experience for me, and Patton came away with First place in novice "Spot Landing" with a whopping 11 points, so I wanted to share his accomplishment.







For having no "real" plans with this puppy, he's turning out pretty awesome! Winning Dock Diving and Disc and he's not even 9 months old yet. I can't wait to get him on the Schutzhund field. 

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

  by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Grats Danielle and Patton! <3


----------



## CoraGirl (Jun 15, 2014)

Congrats! My girl Cora loves playing with her frisbee, but we just play in the backyard


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome, nice job


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Sounds like he's an athlete in the making!  I swear I am the cause of the issues when I play frisbee with my dogs. How people can toss them so perfectly, so easily is something I envy!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys- he's definitely a neat little pup. Gonna make a great dog.

My fiancé has AWESOME throwing skills and I'm always so jealous.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Yay grats !! How old is he ?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Good job Patton! Stop throwing like a girl DJ. Ahem, I mean....Good job DJ!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha, but I *am* a girl!  Willy is definitely a huge help for teaching me to throw properly. 

He was 8 months at the time of the competition, he is just 9 months, now.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: What a team you two are


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to you and Pitter Patter! 

You guys rock!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great job! Congrats!


----------



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Congrats to you and Patton!

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

There is a disc competition on the 16th that is 2.5 hrs away that I am debating on entering. It's a bit of drive and I don't know anyone in that direction or have anyone to ride with, I don't think.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> There is a disc competition on the 16th that is 2.5 hrs away that I am debating on entering. It's a bit of drive and I don't know anyone in that direction or have anyone to ride with, I don't think.


Where is it at?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Where is it at?


Lapeer. Opposite direction from you, of course.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Lapeer. Opposite direction from you, of course.


Dang! I totally would have gone with you!


----------

